# Star of Life / EMS clothing when off duty... Tacky or just being proud?



## CANDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

I recently acquired  a hoodie with only a star of life on it. I use it quite often during EMS activities, but a couple times I've thrown it on just to go to the grocery store or a movie with friends without thinking much of it. (Its comfy!) Someone I know made a comment that it looked tacky - like I was trying too hard to get respect of the public while on personal time. That wasn't my intention, but it got me thinking...

Is wearing generic (read: no employer logos) EMS clothing while on your own personal time tacky, or is it just another way to express pride in your profession?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 17, 2013)

Whens the last time you saw a respectable nurse or doctor or PA wearing "buff" clothing for work?

Its one thing to wear clothing to show pride for your station or something but wearing "EMS saving lives all day err'day" shirts just makes you a loser.:glare:


----------



## leoemt (Jan 17, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> I recently acquired  a hoodie with the words "E.M.S." and a star of life on it. I use it quite often during EMS activities, but a couple times I've thrown it on just to go to the grocery store or a movie with friends without thinking much of it. (Its comfy!) Someone I know made a comment that it looked tacky - like I was trying too hard to get respect of the public while on personal time. That wasn't my intention, but it got me thinking...
> 
> Is wearing generic (read: no employer logos) EMS clothing while on your own personal time tacky, or is it just another way to express pride in your profession?



I have never worn anything to identify my profession either when I was a cop or now as an EMT. 

In my opinion, if it is realtively small and generic I don't see a problem with it. I really like the Wounded Warrior shirts. However, I HATE the "look at me I'm a hero" crap. The fire service seems hell bent on creating shirts like this. I am sure you have seen the type - "I fight what you fear" "I walk wear the devil fears to tread" etc. 

There is nothing wrong with showing pride in your work and wearing the occasional generic shirt shouldn't be an issue. However, if all your shirts are about your profession and you have a case of whackeritis then there is a problem.


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Whens the last time you saw a respectable nurse or doctor or PA wearing "buff" clothing for work?



True, but I've run into many a doctor in non-medical settings that make damn sure you know they're "DR. Smith", not "Mr. Smith".


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 17, 2013)

leoemt said:


> I have never worn anything to identify my profession either when I was a cop or now as an EMT.
> 
> In my opinion, if it is realtively small and generic I don't see a problem with it. I really like the Wounded Warrior shirts. However, I HATE the "look at me I'm a hero" crap. The fire service seems hell bent on creating shirts like this. I am sure you have seen the type - "I fight what you fear" "I walk wear the devil fears to tread" etc.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with showing pride in your work and wearing the occasional generic shirt shouldn't be an issue. However, if all your shirts are about your profession and you have a case of whackeritis then there is a problem.



Anyone who wears "buff" shirts like the sayings you posted above is almost always a jolly volly EMT or firefighter.

No career *professional *, especially firefighters in big name departments would ever be caught wearing something like that. They would be the laughing stock of their house.

I don't mean to degrade volunteers, I too am a volunteer, but I don't wear childish clothing like that and many people I know do. These people also "buff" calls with a scanner and I need more than 2 hands to count how many I know. I wear my jackets/sweatshirt that say "ladder company blah blah blah" on them and thats it out of pride for wear I volunteer or work.



albertaEMS said:


> True, but I've run into many a doctor in non-medical settings that make damn sure you know they're "DR. Smith", not "Mr. Smith".



They worked 8 years of brain-melting studying and no social life plus a $40,000 a year residency with 1,000,000 in loans to repay.

They deserve to be called doctor and not Mr.


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> They worked 8 years of brain-melting studying and no social life plus a $40,000 a year residency with 1,000,000 in loans to repay.
> 
> They deserve to be called doctor and not Mr.



I have a university degree as well, but I don't go around demanding people call me "John Doe, BSc."

If asked, absolutely. However in a previous job I would often call for names from a number of people sitting down. A number of times I got the "ACTUALLY its DR. Smith." That clarification didn't have any impact on what we were about to do, and just came off as tacky. 

I think I might be starting to answer my own question... :huh:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 17, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> I have a university degree as well, but I don't go around demanding people call me "John Doe, BSc."
> 
> If asked, absolutely. However in a previous job I would often call for names from a number of people sitting down. A number of times I got the "ACTUALLY its DR. Smith." That clarification didn't have any impact on what we were about to do, and just came off as tacky.
> 
> I think I might be starting to answer my own question... :huh:



A degree and a medical degree are vastly different. Ask some of the guys in med school on the forum what they go through.

You can get a bachelors in most subjects by sleeping in half your classes.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Anyone who wears "buff" shirts like the sayings you posted above is almost always a jolly volly EMT or firefighter.
> 
> No career *professional *, especially firefighters in big name departments would ever be caught wearing something like that. They would be the laughing stock of their house.
> .


Its not like professional fire companies would never think to have shirts that depict racist and bigoted imagery 

Oh wait...http://fdny-firezone.hostedbyamazon.com/ref=sample_one

Look i think the "racing the reaper" shirts and stuff like that are stupid, but dont act like station shirts and apparel havnt existed in every major city for DECADES. Generic shirts are fine, and APPROPRIATE station shirts are also fine. Our local LEO have black varsity style jackets for the PBA


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 17, 2013)

Bullets said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> No seriously, i just fell of my bed laughing
> 
> ...



FDNY/NYPD are pretty big names... Of course retail stores sell their stuff its called business. That doesn't mean either agencies employees wear it.

Station shirts and apparel are absolutely acceptable as I said they are to show pride in your house or station.

Shirts like "racing the reaper" are absolutely obnoxious and I don't care for anyone who wears them.


As a side note, that FDNY store you posted puts its profits into the department to buy tools/equipment and whatnot instead of using tax dollars.


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> You can get a bachelors in most subjects by sleeping in half your classes.



Guilty.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a nice soft shell that's embroidered unobtrusively with "XYZ College Sports Medicine" along with the college logo. I'm guilty of wearing it all the time, it's the perfect jacket for the weather around here. I'm certainly not trying to name drop with it, most kids that I go to class with could care less about what I do, same for the rest of the world.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I have a nice soft shell that's embroidered unobtrusively with "XYZ College Sports Medicine" along with the college logo. I'm guilty of wearing it all the time, it's the perfect jacket for the weather around here. I'm certainly not trying to name drop with it, most kids that I go to class with could care less about what I do, same for the rest of the world.



Does it say "Sports Medicine, more than a job, a calling!"


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 17, 2013)

I always wear my "Nurses: saving your *** from the residents" t shirt.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> I always wear my "Nurses: saving your *** from the residents" t shirt.



:rofl:

FDNY/NYPD are huge moneymakers when it comes to apparel. And whackers love apparel.

Full disclosure: I'll wear a job shirt with a CT EMT patch like a sweatshirt sometimes.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 17, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> :rofl:
> 
> FDNY/NYPD are huge moneymakers when it comes to apparel. And whackers love apparel.



Probably millions of dollars a year.


----------



## JMorin95 (Jan 17, 2013)

I prefer the EMT: my job is to save your *** not kiss it" shirt haha.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Probably millions of dollars a year.



No question about it, it's lucrative.

I have yet to see an actual FDNY member (or any uniformed service member – volley or paid – for that matter) wear ridiculous star of life/maltese cross type apparel. Then again, as I said, I'll wear a job shirt once in a while 'cause it's comfy.


----------



## JMorin95 (Jan 17, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> No question about it, it's lucrative.
> 
> I have yet to see an actual FDNY member (or any uniformed service member – volley or paid – for that matter) wear ridiculous star of life/maltese cross type apparel. Then again, as I said, I'll wear a job shirt once in a while 'cause it's comfy.



They are very comfy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2013)

I occasionally will wear my job shirt out to the store... But not cuz I'm a whacker. It's because it's warm and comfy. 

And I have a few duty t shirts from other departments. I wear them under my flight suit.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Does it say "Sports Medicine, more than a job, a calling!"



Not yet, it's at the tailor as we speak!


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 17, 2013)

I think there's a big difference between being proud of what you do and being obnoxious about it or tacky.  If every so often you wear a shirt that says something like "University of ____ School of Nursing" or "___FD," it's not a big deal.  Or occasionally wearing your uniform when going shopping without covering it up as a matter of pride (granted, this is if you're working before or after shopping.  Just changing into your uniform to go shopping would be a bit off :rofl

The problem, as I see it, is when you literally wear a shirt with a patch or some other EMS sign every time you go out.  Or if you only wear EMT pants.  Or if you have your scanner on 24/7.  Or if every one of your stories starts out with "so there I was intubating a half-dead baby in a ditch."  Or if you wear one of those shirts that says something ultra-heroic-but-entirely-ridiculous like "Paramedics: Doing the Same Crap as Doctors just at 90MPH."


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 17, 2013)

Many years ago, I was shopping with the gf (well, she was shopping at Macys I was trying not to hang myself from boredom), and saw a guy in NJ wearing an FDNY hat and job shirt.  I'm pretty sure he was actually a FDNY FF, since he did have his ladder company embroidered on the shirt and hat.  Most of the buff shirts are generic without the companies.

As for the original questions, I wear agency t-shirts all the time, especially at the gym.  I have also worn generic EMT t-shirts (with the left chest only, no two sided) just because I'm bored and running around town.  

and I have purchased some wacker shirts.... some cute, some that made me laugh.  I have seen some funny ones on FB as well.  and I think I even own 2 FDNY shirts that I have had for the better part of 10 years (I really should get rid of those, they silk screening is really looking raggedt)

I'm a 100% career professional provider.  and as I have said before, I really don't care what my coworkers think of me.  I'm really surprised NYMedic828 doesn't think the same.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 17, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> I'm a 100% career professional provider.  and as I have said before, I really don't care what my coworkers think of me.  I'm really surprised NYMedic828 doesn't think the same.



I think it makes your service and profession to look like a joke to wear something like this 







Sorry but it just makes people look like a loser. 

Company/department shirts and jackets no problem whatsoever. I wear them too.


Why does it surprise you I don't think the same? Historically we disagree on just about everything...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> True, but I've run into many a doctor in non-medical settings that make damn sure you know they're "DR. Smith", not "Mr. Smith".




Yea... and there's a reason why physicians have a reputation as being stuck up pricks. ...but go ahead, because the same thing that gave physicians the reputation as being stuck up pricks (look at me... respect my authority) won't apply to EMS... right?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2013)

leoemt said:


> The fire service seems hell bent on creating shirts like this. I am sure you have seen the type - "I fight what you fear" "I walk wear the devil fears to tread" etc.



Clowns and circuses?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> You can get a bachelors in most subjects by sleeping in half your classes.




You can get a medical degree at plenty of schools by not stepping into a lecture hall outside of taking exams.

Of course medical schools are often set up for home study (audio video taped lectures) and it's a fallacy to compare the average med student to the average undergrad when it comes to study skills, drive, and self awareness on what works.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I think it makes your service and profession to look like a joke to wear something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, but it's apparently not limited to paramedics......



























NYMedic828 said:


> Why does it surprise you I don't think the same? Historically we disagree on just about everything...


I believe you were the one who said all your coworkers were losers, and you don't want to interact with them.  So why would you care if they made fun of you for wearing anything?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 17, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> sure, but it's apparently not limited to paramedics......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess that shirt was a poor choice for an example, but you are arguing with me for the sole purpose of arguing as you do with almost everyone on this forum. The name suits you. But, I will humor you.

I don't believe I ever stated that ALL of my co-workers are losers. I've stated as to the incompetence of many of them multiple times. Former co-workers.

And I don't care, but I respect myself enough not to wear something I personally feel to be obnoxious. I don't like when other people wear them why would I wear them myself?


----------



## titmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

I only have an emt belt buckle. My gf thinks its tacky as hell. :lol:


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a couple of T-shirts and job shirts that say "EMT" and/or "Paramedic" on the front and back, with the star of life on the front. Needless to say, I don't wear it around town, shopping, whatever. I wear it like a uniform: if I'm going to work, coming home from work, or at work. At my current job, I do not wear my uniform out in public, off the clock, unless I absolutely have to. While I have great pride in what I do, it is not what I am, therefore I do not need to show off what I do for a living.

There have been some occasions where I have put on an EMT or Paramedic job shirt simply because it was the only thing I had handy that was clean and warm at the time, but that is clearly the exception, not the norm.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 17, 2013)

I wear my fleece zip up work jacket as my everyday jacket. It has the name of the company and a star of life on the upper breast area.

And our company bought us hoodies for Christmas that have a huge star of life and says property of "insert company here". I sleep and lounge in it. Wear it to school or after work. 

I also have a shirt with EMT across the back that I wear to bed, gym, or maybe to the store If I am in scrub mode. 

One or two shirts/hoodies aren't horrible. I wouldn't wear them Everywhere though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a shirt from my medic school that says Paramedic under the school name, leftover from when I was in class. Other than that I have a shirt from the hospital system I work for that has the system name and a picture of one of our ambulances and helicopters on it. 

Other than that, I don't really wear anything EMS-y.


----------



## Jon (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't wear uniforms off the clock much. Just to/from, and I usually camoflauge it best I can w/ a coat or the like. 

I've got a whole stack of station and company shirts. I'll wear them at the FD, at work under my work shirt, or occasionally out and about. I don't wear them to bars or the like. 


I've got an obscene number of job shirts. Several of which are long retired from 'duty'. I'll wear them when on call for the school, or camping and the like. There's nothing quite like a well-worn job shirt.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 17, 2013)

OP, your friend is jealous. Buy her/him one too.

I'd be slightly ashamed about a couple things I used to wear off duty as a new firefighter, but since it was the Seventies, everything else was extreme and no one noticed.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 18, 2013)

Jon said:


> I don't wear uniforms off the clock much.


I think the OP is asking about non-uniform EMS attire...  I never wear uniform attire off the clock; then again, all my uniform shirts have collars, and I will live in a comfy t-shirt.





Jon said:


> I don't wear them to bars or the like.


Me neither.  any EMS or FD attire doesn't get worn in a liquor store or in a bar (including non-uniform identifying shirts).  no uniform attire ever gets worn inside a bar (including jackets and job shirts).


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jan 18, 2013)

Tacky and loserish.

It's mainly volunteers and those new to EMS that want everyone to identify them as an EMS worker.

You are not your job.

Once you do this for a few years, the last thing you want to do off duty is be identified as an EMT/ Medic etc. I value my time off and like to forget about work as much as I can


----------



## leoemt (Jan 18, 2013)

Tacky:

http://www.amazon.com/EMTs-Save-You...UTF8&qid=1358499476&sr=8-2&keywords=emt+shirt

http://www.amazon.com/EMT-Call-For-...UTF8&qid=1358499476&sr=8-4&keywords=emt+shirt

http://www.amazon.com/EMT-Hardest-M...UTF8&qid=1358499476&sr=8-6&keywords=emt+shirt

http://www.amazon.com/T-shirt-Emerg...UTF8&qid=1358499476&sr=8-8&keywords=emt+shirt

Not Tacky:

http://www.amazon.com/emt-Printed-G...TF8&qid=1358499697&sr=8-18&keywords=emt+shirt

http://www.amazon.com/EMT-shirt-Whi...TF8&qid=1358499804&sr=8-57&keywords=emt+shirt

http://www.amazon.com/Cross-Hoodie-...F8&qid=1358499984&sr=8-144&keywords=emt+shirt


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 18, 2013)

Jon said:


> I don't wear uniforms off the clock much. Just to/from, and I usually camoflauge it best I can w/ a coat or the like.
> 
> I've got a whole stack of station and company shirts. I'll wear them at the FD, at work under my work shirt, or occasionally out and about. I don't wear them to bars or the like.
> 
> ...



A friend was helping me declutter and organize. She was aghast at the number of job shirts I have. I got a "new" one today. It's already broken in and has canvas instead of denim patches and collar. 

I work really hard to wear girl clothes when I'm off duty. And I always avoid shirts with words.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 18, 2013)

leoemt said:


> Tacky:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EMTs-Save-You...UTF8&qid=1358499476&sr=8-2&keywords=emt+shirt
> 
> ...



Yea the top one are bad...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 18, 2013)

I do have a hoodie that says 

"EMS air goes in and out, blood goes round and round. Any deviation is a bad thing"

I won't wear that out of the house lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't wear any of that stuff listed when I'm not at work or EMT class. 

Very rarely will I ever wear one of my Fire Explorer Fire Academy shirts but when I do I have a jacket over it. 

Pretty much all of my clothing is Fox Racing or The Chive shirts.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 18, 2013)

I got a Tough Mudder vollie shirt last September, but unless I get some tats and a pierced facial appendage I think the big death's heads and title are going to stay in my yard. Plus it's baby blue.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jan 18, 2013)

I cringe when people wear stuff that advertises "LOOK AT ME!!! I'M A _____________" (insert any job/profession there). It just looks tacky, and it's not exclusive to EMS/Fire. ANYONE who advertises their job like that is just silly.

The ONLY thing I have along the lines of apparel like that is a "medical" charm on my Pandora bracelet. It's one of a dozen other charms I have on that bracelet, along with a camera, airplane, suitcase, initials of my kids, etc. So I kinda consider that to not be nearly as obnoxious as a loud t-shirt.  

http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/charms/791042


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think its so tacky and embarrassing. Even I feel like a douche when I see someone else wearing that whacker gear. Silly


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 18, 2013)

Tacky, save the hero apparel for fire.  I remember after I got back from, Afghanistan all the tacky shirts guys had would put anything ems has to shame.  All the fobbits were counter terrorism experts apparently, with eagles, apaches and blazen american flags to prove it.


----------



## Trashtruck (Jan 18, 2013)

It is tacky(in my mind). You look like a wacker and it looks like you are inflating your self-esteem/ego by wearing all this 'buff' apparel. 
Nobody cares what you do for a living. We aren't as cool as we think we are to the public. 
You couldn't pay me to wear ANY Fire or EMS stuff off duty. 
But that's me. If it floats your boat, go for it.

Like others have said, where do you ever see other jobs displaying what they do for a living via clothing?
Only in public safety. Fire is the worst. EMS second. Law enforcement a far, far distant third. 
Take a stroll along any boardwalk in the summer...


----------



## VCEMT (Jan 19, 2013)

I find myself wearing fire/ems logo stuff, that I've acquired through working, when I'm busy doing errands. No one trips, I'm just buying food, toilet paper, and buying stuff at Pep Boys. I'm not trying to show off, I just grabbed something clean.


----------



## VCEMT (Jan 19, 2013)

I like to rock the Tapout, Skin, Metalmulisha, RVCA, and all the cool logo clothes. It matches my lifted F-150 and phony CSFA sticker.


----------



## piton23 (Jan 19, 2013)

VCEMT said:


> I like to rock the Tapout, Skin, Metalmulisha, RVCA, and all the cool logo clothes. It matches my lifted F-150 and phony CSFA sticker.



You cant forget Fox racing and Monster energy drinks logos either


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 19, 2013)

To wear something with a small Star of Life logo is no different than wearing something with "The NorthFace" or "Fox racing" logo. It's the big print tacky slogans items that bug me. My opinion of people wearing such always seems to go down when I see that stuff.


----------



## AGill01 (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't see nothing wrong with wearing something with the star of life on it. Something that is not distasteful. But I also know people with tatoos of the star of life that I am not fond of. I have a yellow reflective ems jacket I wear to work but if I am in a hurry to get out of the house and it's cold outside I will grab it out of convienace (sp) and warmth


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 19, 2013)

AGill01 said:


> I don't see nothing wrong with wearing something with the star of life on it. Something that is not distasteful. But I also know people with tatoos of the star of life that I am not fond of. I have a yellow reflective ems jacket I wear to work but if I am in a hurry to get out of the house and it's cold outside I will grab it out of convienace (sp) and warmth



I have a star of life inside a flaming Maltese cross tattooed on my right deltoid. It was meant to be a combination fire/EMS tattoo but it comes off as just EMS to most people.

It isn't obnoxious with any sayings on it nor is it in plain site.

Since it turned into more of an EMS tattoo I think I am going to use my right arm as a timeline of my career with FDNY. idk what to get next though. Sorry getting off topic.


----------



## AGill01 (Jan 19, 2013)

NYMedic828: I'm sorry I should have been more clear. People with tatoos that are obnoxious I am not fond of. I know one gentleman that had a skull and bones on fire with the star of life on his hand.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 19, 2013)

VCEMT said:


> I find myself wearing fire/ems logo stuff, that I've acquired through working, when I'm busy doing errands. No one trips, I'm just buying food, toilet paper, and buying stuff at Pep Boys. I'm not trying to show off, I just grabbed something clean.



"You cant forget Fox racing and Monster energy drinks logos either".

HEck yeah! Toss me a Buckhorn longneck, will ya!


----------



## Household6 (Jan 19, 2013)

VCEMT said:


> I like to rock the Tapout, Skin, Metalmulisha, RVCA, and all the cool logo clothes. It matches my lifted F-150 and phony CSFA sticker.



My husband wears Tapout shirts. I tease him mercilessly when he wears them.


http://www.troll.me/images/creepy-willy-wonka/you-wear-tap-out-shirts-you-must-be-a-real-bad-***.jpg


----------



## Trashtruck (Jan 19, 2013)

I wear whatever brand is being worn on 'Jersey Shore'


----------



## Jon (Jan 27, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> I think the OP is asking about non-uniform EMS attire...  I never wear uniform attire off the clock; then again, all my uniform shirts have collars, and I will live in a comfy t-shirt.Me neither.



I try to avoid wearing it to/from work too, or covering it well if I need to make stops (gas, grocery store, the like).


----------



## CritterNurse (Jan 27, 2013)

Its winter, so I'm frequently wearing the black knit cap that the fire department got for the members. It just has FIRE-EMS embroidered on it. Mine happens to be embroidered in pink. I also see other department members wearing theirs around. I don't think its tacky.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a handful of shirts of the like, one says "Feel safe at night, sleep with a Paramedic".  My family keeps buying them for me.  I wear them quite often, but I use them pretty much strictly as under-shirts.  There are exceptions.

It's clothing.  I don't really care one way or the other.


----------



## PaddyWagon (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm down with discrete displays because EMS is as much a lifestyle as it is a job and influences will creep into life off the clock just as life will creep into the job on the clock.

But then I find extravagant display of anything off-putting, whackers being no exception.


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

What I'm sensing as a common theme is that there is a very fine line between socially acceptable and ignorant, as the said line is viewed as a direct gauge of intention. If you're explicitly looking for recognition, respect, and commendations whilst off duty, you've cross the line by a wide margin. If you're proud of what you do regardless of what other people think, you're likely in the socially acceptable zone. That said, the same would go for any profession. (Everything from Subway Sandwich Artist to Supreme Court Judge.) I would also argue that the line varies depending on jurisdiction, as it is directly related to the public's perception of the EMS profession in general. 

I do have to disagree with some of the statements made here along the lines of "I am not my job". Most people spend a very significant part of their lives at their job, second only to sleep, and vastly more than they spend on other hobbies or interests that are widely accepted as defining an individual. To discount something that takes up a third of your time on a daily basis as "not part of who I am" is ignorant of the effects what we do has on us. This may have a lesser impact on people who don't view EMS as a career, but you can't ignore that you are the sum of your parts - employment included.


----------



## R3cov3yOne (Jan 27, 2013)

I am torn on this topic. Why?

Because as many have said, having some pride in what you do and letting it show (albeit tastefully) is something that is human nature. 
Regardless of what people might say, there is nothing wrong with seeking recognition for what you have done/do.

That being said nothing annoys me more than the people who sit around all day in a support capacity and then expect to get front line recognition.

Or the serial "Christ on the cross" complex. 

(the catholic in me just cringed)


----------



## Glucatron (Jan 27, 2013)

*Not quite sure.*

I'm still pretty new to EMS. I have 5 months of experience so far. I have struggled with this question myself, mainly because I do feel pride to be apart of EMS and to spread awareness that we are not just "ambulance drivers" and that we do play an important role in emergency medicine. However, I cringe when I see the shirts or sweaters with the whole martyr complex or to imply that my job is superior. I've wanted to put an NREMT patch on a sweater or just wear a shirt with the words "EMT-B", "NREMT-B" or even just the star of life on it. To me, simple is better. I feel like something in that realm wouldn't be boastful but would portray your pride and represent EMS as a whole in a positive light.


----------



## waaaemt (Jan 28, 2013)

sometimes i like wearing my job sweater with the patches and stuff...juuuuuust in case i get pulled over... (it's worked before)


----------



## BeachMedic (Jan 28, 2013)

One time at a local bar, on a busy weekend night,  I saw a guy who had sewn his NREMTb patch in to the front of his leather jacket. Once I got hammered enough I made sure my friends knew the guy on the dancefloor definitely did not work on a rig.

Or how about the guys who use uniforms as Halloween costumes? Lol


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Or how about the guys who use uniforms as Halloween costumes? Lol



:blush: I did something like that once, while I was a vet. tech. student and on a tight budget. I put a simple bandage on one of my pet rats, dressed up in a pair of scrubs, put my stethoscope around my neck, had my nametag on, as well as a thermometer in my breast pocket. I answered the door with my fur-kid to hand out halloween candy.:blush:

I have worked my pet rats into other costumes as well. The year before last, I dressed up as a witch (black graduation gown, cheap witches hat from the dollar store, took the 'gold' cord from being an honor student and wrapped it around the pointy part of the hat) and answered the door with one of my rats on my shoulder. The same rat that is in my avatar. When anyone would ask about him, I'd tell them he wasn't a rat, he was the last kid who tried to egg the house.


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 3, 2013)

I wear some own 6, of these shirts you described because I am proud of what I do, not to feel superior or "buff". Now I don't wear them all the time. I have one that is a 9/11 EMS memorial shirt. I maybe wear them once a month, but not all the time.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 3, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> One time at a local bar, on a busy weekend night,  I saw a guy who had sewn his NREMTb patch in to the front of his leather jacket. Once I got hammered enough I made sure my friends knew the guy on the dancefloor definitely did not work on a rig.
> 
> Or how about the guys who use uniforms as Halloween costumes? Lol



Can't say I have ever seen or heard of anyone getting into a barfight over impersonating an EMT. Cop/firefighter, all the time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a fair share of them. Most are FD t-shirts I've been given by friends that work at those departments. 

Have way too many work T-shirts. They get worn for one reason and one reason only. Work. 

I wear them as pajamas, around the house, doing yardwork or as undershirts. Have a few I'll wear out and about though. 

To each their own, the problem is when you see people acting like a total ****** in agency specific clothing. It reflects badly on that agency. 

I'd also rather not let everyone know I'm a Paramedic on the off chance I walk up on something while off duty in the gas station or supermarket or where ever it may be. I have plenty of pride in my career. With that said, work is work and off time is off time. two completely separate things. I've got an EMS tattoo on my left bicep. It's pretty hidden. It's not trashy. It's part of my life. I've also got a giant angry snowman chasing a bunch of little snowmen as a sleeve on my leg... all parts of my life :rofl:


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 4, 2013)

When I wear shirts off duty I will not go into a bar/drink or do anything that would have a negative impact on our profession.


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 4, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> :blush: I did something like that once, while I was a vet. tech. student and on a tight budget. I put a simple bandage on one of my pet rats, dressed up in a pair of scrubs, put my stethoscope around my neck, had my nametag on, as well as a thermometer in my breast pocket. I answered the door with my fur-kid to hand out halloween candy.:blush:
> 
> I have worked my pet rats into other costumes as well. The year before last, I dressed up as a witch (black graduation gown, cheap witches hat from the dollar store, took the 'gold' cord from being an honor student and wrapped it around the pointy part of the hat) and answered the door with one of my rats on my shoulder. The same rat that is in my avatar. When anyone would ask about him, I'd tell them he wasn't a rat, he was the last kid who tried to egg the house.



My wife is a vet tech


----------



## gw812 (Mar 1, 2013)

Only think EMS'sy I'll wear are the EMT pants I had to get for school. Feckin' comfy. I get no style points, tho, and I'm okay with that. Had to spend the money, anyway, gonna get use out of them!


----------



## titmouse (Mar 1, 2013)

gw812 said:


> Only think EMS'sy I'll wear are the EMT pants I had to get for school. Feckin' comfy. I get no style points, tho, and I'm okay with that. Had to spend the money, anyway, gonna get use out of them!



Dude... I love my BDUs. My gf always tells me to wear something else so I don't look like an EMT


----------

